# Is this a 921 Hard Drive Problem?



## dweber (Jan 11, 2005)

My 921 has developed some wierd symptoms. It takes 20 to 30 seconds to respond to most commands. For example, if you press the guide button, it takes 20 to 30 seconds to show the guide. Once the guide is present, I can tune to a channel as normal. The channel banner takes 20 seconds to appear. All of the menu commands take 20 to 30 seconds to appear. Skipping ahead or behind takes 10 to 20 seconds. When watching DVR events or events that are not live (paused) the picture will freeze for 5 to 30 seconds every 5 or 10 minutes. Advanced Technical support said my hard drive was bad and they are replacing my unit since I have the Dish protection plan. Being a curious engineer, I did the hard drive diagnostics that are on the diagnostics menu. The hard drive test took ~ 3 hours to complete but it said the hard drive was ok. So obviously, the hard drive has not totally failed. Of coarse the unit can not be used as a DVR and it is frustrating to have to wait 30 seconds between commands. I will be receiving my replacement 921 receiver on Monday. I was curious if this had ever happened to anyone else.


----------



## jeffg369 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've had this problem and all it requires is a reboot. Try a soft reboot by holding in the power switch for ~10 sec. until it rebbots or better yet pull the power plug for ~30 sec. Either way should solve the problem.


----------



## dweber (Jan 11, 2005)

I should have specified that the echostar technical support had me do a soft reboot, hard reboot (power cord), remove and reinsert the smart card, and a check switch on my failing 921 receiver. None of these fixed the problem. In fact the receiver takes 45 seconds for the video and audio to stop after the power lights on the receiver shut off.


----------

